# طريق تحرير فلسطين



## ابو بحـر (7 مارس 2011)

هذه اللوحة من اروع ما صممت بحياتي لأنها شكل و مضمون ستخلد بإذن الله و هذا هو الطريق الصحيح لتحرير فلسطين و هو اسرع طريق اترككم مع الصور 






فعندما يتحد اخواننا الفلسطينيون تحت مظلة حنظلة عندها سنشهد اول خطوة على طريق تحرير فلسطين


----------

